

Real and Virtual Firearms Nurture a Marketing Link - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/25/business/real-and-virtual-firearms-nurture-marketing-link.html

======
001sky
This story was cross-posted under an alternative headline, via the
International Herald Tribune.[1]

 _The video game company Electronic Arts has created a Web site that promotes
the manufacturers of guns, knives and combat-style gear...[linked to those
used in the game]_

== Per the IHT article.

________

[1] [http://rendezvous.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/25/warfighter-
vi...](http://rendezvous.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/25/warfighter-video-game-
offers-links-to-actual-guns/)

